# Formula sheet



## Master slacker (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm about to start a formula sheet to include in the "binder of hope". Does anyone have a good example of what equations are best to include? I'd like to know what worked best for those in the Machine Design depth b/c I'm not looking to reinvent the wheel. I'm not going to blindly copy and print, but would like to know what works best for y'all so I can create my own with experienced input of others. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 8, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> I'm about to start a formula sheet to include in the "binder of hope". Does anyone have a good example of what equations are best to include? I'd like to know what worked best for those in the Machine Design depth b/c I'm not looking to reinvent the wheel. I'm not going to blindly copy and print, but would like to know what works best for y'all so I can create my own with experienced input of others. Please let me know. Thanks


I don't think a formula sheet is really necessary or even helpful for the exam. If you have worked the problems enough you should already have most of the formulas already in your head ready to go when you see the question. However for some more complicated formula and also for various tables in the MERM with values I needed to look up, I used the "Shaggy" method of tabbing my copy of the MERM. I think that is very helpful.


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree. A formula sheet won't be very helpful, especially since there are literally hundreds of them throughout MERM. Concentrate on being able to quickly identify the material and where it is located in MERM. This also enables you to quickly go over the surrounding material when applying a formula, as opposed to blindly applying it from an equation sheet.

I also created a binder of solved problems, equations, etc. I never looked at it during the exam. Thus it was pretty much a waste of time. There simply won't be very many, if any, problems on the exam that are so similar that you can just substitute numbers and get the right answer. Even if there were, you wouldn't have enough time to locate them and apply them. You must know the material! Spend your time creating a good tabbing method for MERM. I probably spent 40 hours or more tabbing MERM, but it was well worth it. These pictures show my tabbing method. It of course looks like an absolute mess at first glance. However, there is some method to the madness. The bottom tabs correspond to a subject area and the chapter they are located in. The top and side tabs then correspond to specific subjects within these areas. I also tabbed the appendix subjects and the index, although most seem to prefer a separate copy of the index.

The main key is to get MERM tabbed early and practice using it while doing problems. I also used a label maker for the tabs, since I usually have trouble reading my own writing.

Good luck.


----------



## bph (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Matt,

It was helpful to see the photos of your tabbed MERM.

I liked the summary sheet at the start of the machine design section, did you make these for each section? I don't know if I will have time to make up similar sheets, but would be interested if you have any to share.

Thanks,

BPH


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 30, 2009)

I took a practice test this past Friday and did not have a formula sheet. Honestly, I don't think it would have helped to have one. I'm not going to make one for the real test. YMMV.


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 30, 2009)

bph

Yes I made similar summary sheets for each section. If I have a minute i'll scan them and send them to you. Actually I can post them on here. Remember, I used MERM 11th edition. I don't know if there would be much of a difference in sections.


----------



## bph (Mar 30, 2009)

Matt-NM said:


> bph
> Yes I made similar summary sheets for each section. If I have a minute i'll scan them and send them to you. Actually I can post them on here. Remember, I used MERM 11th edition. I don't know if there would be much of a difference in sections.


Thanks Matt, that would be great. I don't think there is much difference between the 11th and 12th ed of MERM.

I'm sure you are busy, and if you don't find that time that's ok, and if you do, that would be great.

BPH


----------



## Sschell (Mar 30, 2009)

Matt-NM said:


> I agree. A formula sheet won't be very helpful, especially since there are literally hundreds of them throughout MERM. Concentrate on being able to quickly identify the material and where it is located in MERM. This also enables you to quickly go over the surrounding material when applying a formula, as opposed to blindly applying it from an equation sheet.
> I also created a binder of solved problems, equations, etc. I never looked at it during the exam. Thus it was pretty much a waste of time. There simply won't be very many, if any, problems on the exam that are so similar that you can just substitute numbers and get the right answer. Even if there were, you wouldn't have enough time to locate them and apply them. You must know the material! Spend your time creating a good tabbing method for MERM. I probably spent 40 hours or more tabbing MERM, but it was well worth it. These pictures show my tabbing method. It of course looks like an absolute mess at first glance. However, there is some method to the madness. The bottom tabs correspond to a subject area and the chapter they are located in. The top and side tabs then correspond to specific subjects within these areas. I also tabbed the appendix subjects and the index, although most seem to prefer a separate copy of the index.
> 
> The main key is to get MERM tabbed early and practice using it while doing problems. I also used a label maker for the tabs, since I usually have trouble reading my own writing.
> ...


Well done!

I would recommend this sort of tabbing, it will save you a few seconds on every problem, which will add up, and at the end of the test, that couple minutes you gained can make a big difference!


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 30, 2009)

Here are my subject sheets. Some of the descriptions are close to the edge, but it was the best I could do by scanning them. I hope they help some. Good luck!


----------



## bph (Mar 30, 2009)

Matt-NM said:


> Here are my subject sheets. Some of the descriptions are close to the edge, but it was the best I could do by scanning them. I hope they help some. Good luck!


Matt,

Great, thanks! already 5 downloads in the first half hour!

BPH


----------



## mdw7410 (Apr 9, 2012)

Matt-NM said:


> Here are my subject sheets. Some of the descriptions are close to the edge, but it was the best I could do by scanning them. I hope they help some. Good luck!


Any chance you can repost these? Much thanks!


----------



## ksprayberry (Apr 9, 2012)

I would say if you have an area where you're having trouble, then your time would be best spent working in that area, but if you want to make a formula sheet, then go at it. I had a professor that would let us have one letter size sheet front and back of notes for a test over 3-4 chapters. You'd spend so much time preparing that sheet and going over what was on it and condensing it down, making sure what you had was relevant...When it came time to take the test you didn't need it, you knew it by heart. Sit down and make your sheet, do it by hand, don't copy someone elses, do it in pen or in pencil and make a copy, Maybe include page numbers from the book where you found the formula, or other references, it's a mind thing and all about the learning process, or at least it is for me. Maybe work a few problems that cause you extra grief, put them in your binder and tab them as well. I think maybe taking the time will boost your confidence and just make you feel better about it. Hopefully you won't need it.

But, like I say, if you're having trouble somewhere else, then spend your time perfecting that trouble area firts.

Just my thought on the subject.

Thanks

Kelly


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 9, 2012)

I've made a couple "cheat sheets" on areas that I was having trouble on that I felt MERM skimped out on, Like Kelly said, after I put together the notes on those particular problem types I pretty much now know the procedures by heart, I would say at this point hone in on your trouble spots and maybe make a formula sheet for those areas rather than try to capture everything.


----------



## dpolet (Dec 23, 2012)

mdw7410 said:


> Matt-NM said:
> 
> 
> > Here are my subject sheets. Some of the descriptions are close to the edge, but it was the best I could do by scanning them. I hope they help some. Good luck!
> ...


I also want a repost of this if anyone still have it. Thanks.


----------

